# St Maarten itinerary - 9 days



## CaptnStephen (Apr 21, 2011)

Hello fellow cruisers... we have 9 days departing St. Maarten.. does anyone have a suggested itinerary? I'm thinking to do day 1 - right out of Oyster Bay into Orient Bay for the day, then day 2 down to St Barths, hang around few days, and then back up stopping at Ile Fourche, before going clockwise around St Maarten itself, ending back at Orient Bay for the last nite before returning to Oyster Bay. Does this make sense? Special places anyone would recommend? Comments on skipping Anguilla due to just having 2 places to overnight at that island? Thanx in advance for all replies!


----------



## ArgleBargle (Jan 8, 2007)

i know its a bit out of the way, but if the swells are NOT from the north when you're there, i recommend an ovenight at the small mooring ball field at Saba, dinghy to Fort Baie & take a little taxi tour of the island with some stops, lunch, maybe a hike. Its maybe 5 hours south/SSW of St. Maarten.

we stopped there on an Antigua - St. Maarten one way charter a couple of years back, and Saba Is. was a very, very special & unique place and very different from St. Maarten/Barts/Anguilla. i will never forget the day i spent there. also, it would be a nice sail in the right wind.

i wouldnt go there if there are big swells from the north, as the overnight i think would not be very comfortable. 

also, i quite liked Anguilla - cool cliffs and nice beaches - there's a great lunch stop called Sandy Island if the weather is reasonably settled.

did not anchor at orient, but went there from land and found it a bit crowded & unfriendly compared to other places.

maybe you're looking for more exciting places/nightlife, though. everyone's different.

have fun!


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Saba was my first thought too.. And it's possible to be picked up at the bay near the moorings (Wells Bay IIRC).. It's a bit of a trick landing a dinghy there though. The drive up out of Wells is worth it!

You'll not find a more unique place in the region. If your group is fit climb the 1000 steps at Windwardside to the tropical jungle at the peak.


----------



## CaptnStephen (Apr 21, 2011)

Hi ArgleBargle and Faster:

Thanx for the tip on Saba.. I'll look into this once we get on the ground in SXM since I think this will be very weather dependent.. 

What about St. Barts? I looked on the map and besides Gustavia and Columbier - there doesn't seem to be many anchorages..?

I was planning on overnighting at Ile Fourchue eitehr on the way down or up - any opinions?

Thanx again!


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

Try to do grand case on a Tuesday night when the parade is on.

Isle Fourche is meant to be great but I haven't stayed there yet... Will be n a few weeks 
Saba is 30 nm, fine if your mob likes the sailing but comming back into the wind may get tedious for non sailors (read: they will be chundering all day!). And you won't really know how rolly Saba is till you arrive... If its too bad for your friends then there no option but to stay.


----------

